# I don't know what to say...



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know what to say. I've been crying all morning. 

Maverick flew to the Rainbow Bridge an hour ago.

For the past few days, he was fluffed up a lot, but I thought it was because it was cool. He still screamed at my dad and me, but no singing shouldve been a dead giveaway. He was still eating well as far as I could tell and his stools were fine, except he refused his millet spray. I thought he was just being his picky little self, and would eat it later. I shouldve paid closer attention.  I heard him bang once in his cage this morning, so I checked on him. He was having a hard time staying on his perch, and he'd been vomiting. I woke my parents up and told them something was wrong.

I'd just started to make a thread letting you guys know what was up, and my dad had just called the emergency vet to let them know we were coming. (While daddy was on the phone, Mav pooped and it had a bubble in it.) A little while after he called Mavvy seized twice. I couldn't see him breathing. 

I can't stop crying.  I may not have been his favorite person, but I loved that little guy more than anything. He was only 2. Two years old. Such a young happy sweet thing.  I just can't believe he's gone!  You all know how close he and my dad were too. My dad broke down crying. He called him his singing buddy.

We wrapped him in a new white handkerchief in a container with his favorite red bell. 

I hope you're in a nice place where you can make lots of friends, watch fish, and sing to your big heart's content, my baby...


















































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec-ivLahH_g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh no ! So sorry for your loss RIP Sweet Maverick


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

*oh no*

Oh no! Poor Maverick. I'm so sorry. He was such a beautiful boy,


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I know he was so loved.

Fly free lil Maverick.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Maverick flew to the Rainbow Bridge an hour ago.


I mouth dropped open when I saw this!

This is the saddest thing I have heard in my life! I remember when you wanted a tiel so badly, then your parents finally said yes and then they fell in love with them

I hope you feel better


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of Maverick.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you guys. 

My mom asked me if I wanted another tiel, but I just...I'm not ready. Not yet. Not for a long time. I just miss him so much.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Fly free, little bud


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry, I'm sitting here reading this, and crying for you.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My mouth dropped too. I'm so sorry. I can't believe it


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Neither can I.  It just happened so fast. He was fine last night, yelling to be ket out and not wanting to go to bed.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss  Fly free little Maverick.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry....now I am crying too. I felt like I knew him. How dreadfully unfair.

I know when you are ready for another tiel, there will be one needing you. It might help with the pain. I'm sure Mav would want you to have another bird friend.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

One thing you want to do is to completely disinfect everything also if you plan on getting another tiel cause if it was something contagious that took Maverick you need to make sure a new tiel isn't exposed , I think its a good idea that your waiting it takes time to heal and time to make sure things are safe for another and when that time comes I hope you find a super sweet tiel that adores you and your family to death


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww poor guy  So sorry for you and your family. He was such a wonderful bird and taken way too early. Fly free little guy


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your condolences. 

I've been trying to keep busy, otherwise I burst out crying again. I bleached and washed the cage, toys, and perches with hot water. It's sitting outside drying now. It's so hard.  Right about now he'd be helping me with the laundry and yelling in my ear. 

They just give you so much, you know?  He had so much spunk. How can he be just...gone?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't even imagine losing one of mine; it must be so hard.

I know it's not a pleasant subject, but it would be a good idea to have a necropsy done on him.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I feel like its not real.  That he'll be whistling in the living room any second.

I don't know why I didn't think of that. I really should've.  I want to know what happened. His last stool had bubbles. Do bubbles in their droppings mean some kind of infection?

But my dad and I already buried him.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

there's just no way  i am so shocked and sorry to hear this! i remember when you got him... this just isnt fair. i'm so sorry Rowdy! i know i will miss him.. the whole forum will

Rest in Peace, Maverick


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry you lost him. You can still take him to the vet and they can figure out why it happened.

Rest in peace Maverick.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Rowdy,so sorry for your loss of Maverick,know that he will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge where someday the two of you will be reunited together never to be parted again.:frown:


----------



## faerieborn (Oct 19, 2013)

deleted. ♥


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I'm so, so sorry. This is so unexpected. I'm tearing up just thinking about it.

We're all here for you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of mavrick


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Maverick, I am saddened to read this.







My thoughts are with you.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss  I know how hard it can be especially when there was no warning leading to it but at least maverick had a great home and was very much loved by you and your family.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear that! Fly free little Maverick.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh i'm so so sorry for you  i can't ever imagine losing a tiel. and i remember when you got Maverick and introduced him to TC. i'm so sorry rowdytiel. sending my love


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so shocked
I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

*So sad *

 Sorry for your loss, I know the little guy is in a better place with alot of friends.

Hope you feel better soon:grey tiel:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you all.  This forum is like mine and Mav's family. You guys helped me convince my mom and you're always here even now when I need you all. <3 You were all here right from the beginning.

I've finally come to the realization that he's really gone. It's so so hard.  I half expected to wake up this morning and hear him pacing in his cage and singing. 

I really should've had a necropsy done, CharVicki, but my dad and I already buried him yesterday.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no! I just saw this. I'm so sorry. I can't believe little Maverick is gone. : ( RIP little bird.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry! Maverick has been one of my favourite tiels in this forum, because of his big personality, and also because you always told his stories with such a lively style... it was like knowing him in real life.
I am in shock, this must be so hard for you and for your poor dad 
Fly free, little Maverick!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm still in shock! I knew him like he was my own bird!
I think you should get a new bird. Your heart is broken and you need another one to calm your heart. I think it's too much pain for such a sweet person with a HUGE heart of gold!!!
I dont think it's like replacing. I feel like it's more of smoothing yourself 

It won't feel right to get one immediately since your *mourning* but I do think you should get one when your heart is more relaxed 

I can't imagine how much it hurts for you since it hurts me and I never saw him so it should be much worse for you
I'm in this with you! We wont ever leave you hanging since your in a very hard situation 

Feel better


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry too.


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh dear I am so sad for you and your bird. You bring such a sweet, positive attitude to this forum and I can imagine it touches all the animals in your life too. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, everyone.  You're all helping me through this tragedy so much. <3

I'm trying to make two memorial videos for my little guy. One just so I can let out most of my grief, and one to commemorate who he really was. A happy, active, little dude who loved to sing and make lots of new friends.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I think you should get another tiel, too. When my budgie Grace died unexpectedly of a stroke, the silence was unbearable. I got Rocko three weeks after she died, and he helped me so much. He's really my best friend now, too.

But give yourself time. I'm still in shock myself. Poor Mav.  I wish we knew what happened.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

If it were me, I would get another. As Amz said, I think the silence would be unbearable.

Why not consider another rescue or rehome, though? Maybe Mav would want you to help another bird that needs a good home.  Those babies are really cute, though.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

since Rowdy is about to move, she might be better to wait till she's moved than to put a new rehome through the trauma of a flight. but if i were you, i'd need a new one - to fill the hole and give me something to focus on


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That is true. Are tiels available in the Philippines?
Aside from stress, it would probably be extremely costly to bring a bird overseas.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It is. It really is. I miss his singing and I miss hearing him yell whenever he heard my dad's footsteps coming down the hall.  The house seems almost dead without him... 

Maybe I'll watch Craigslist in a while. There were a lot needing rescued out of Boonville this year..

edit; You're right, Sasha. I should probably wait. 
I don't remember seeing any tiels when I was there several years ago, but I'm sure they must have them somewhere.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm sure there would be tiels in the Phillipines though they might be rare...


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh sweetheart. I am speechless!!!! You were so keen on a tiel and Mav was your perfect buddy. I remember when we were helping chose a name.

My heart goes out to you. Lots of hugs coming your way.

I am so sad now.  My mouth dropped when I read the thread header. 

xxxxx


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm shocked. I didn't expect to read that Maverick had passed away. I always enjoyed reading your posts about Maverick and seeing him in your signature. Poor baby... 

Fly free little one.. :angel:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh my..I just saw this today! I am so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful lil guy!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCAat17XBsk
Here's to you, little man...​


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I've never cried from anything on here, but this was it. It made me and smile and cry at once. Beautiful, heartfelt memorial


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a beautiful memorial video.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful video and song... it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Very beautiful. I'm all choked up.


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Your story brought a tear to my eye, esp when i saw the pics.. My Harley loves playing with her bell just like Maverick did in that pic and it made sad. 

Sorry to read about your loss.. It must be horrible for you.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That was a very lovely tribute to Maverick. Hugs.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

You made a beautiful video!
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+category/id/161/q/cockatiel/Birds

There's a site that lists cockatiels for sale in the Philippines. The prices are in Philippine pesos, so don't freak out at the huge numbers like I did lol. ₱3000 is roughly $69.50, for reference.

I haven't taken a huge look at it yet, I was just delighted to finally find some tiels in the Philippines. Sorry if it's sketchy.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

It won't let me watch it


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's not letting me either


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW! That was absolutely amazing. I also cried. I tried not to but....

Love the song too...so suitable. 

RIP little Mav xxx


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to Maverick and wonderful video.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks all <3 Making it helped me let out a lot of my grief.

Haimovfids and urbandecayno5, I'll try to embed it tomorrow and see if that works for you.



Amz said:


> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+category/id/161/q/cockatiel/Birds
> 
> There's a site that lists cockatiels for sale in the Philippines. The prices are in Philippine pesos, so don't freak out at the huge numbers like I did lol. ₱3000 is roughly $69.50, for reference.
> 
> I haven't taken a huge look at it yet, I was just delighted to finally find some tiels in the Philippines. Sorry if it's sketchy.


Wow, thanks, Amz! You had better luck than me, that's for sure. Manila has most everything you can think of, but ****** Occidental (where we're going) is hard to find any. I wonder if breeders in Manila ship birds? It's only about an hour by plane.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

The embed code wasn't working in this part of the forum, so I posted it in the tiel vids section. You should be able to see it now. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=678889#post678889


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

RIP, was saddened to see this on a FB group.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Wow, thanks, Amz! You had better luck than me, that's for sure. Manila has most everything you can think of, but ****** Occidental (where we're going) is hard to find any. I wonder if breeders in Manila ship birds? It's only about an hour by plane.


Oh, don't mention it.  hopefully this site can help you, even if you don't end up buying a tiel from there.

It took me a little while to find! My usual bird breeders site only has breeders in the US and Craigslist drew up nothing. I wonder what the popularity for tiels is like over there.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

xNx, what FB group was it on?

Amz, this should help lots. At least give me an idea of who to contact when we're settled overseas.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Cockatiel Lovers... not gonna lie it made me really sad watching that video.


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so sirry for your loss.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Maverick*

I am so sorry for your loss. That picture with the red bell was sweet. He was a handsome little fellow.
I know you are not ready to think about another cockatiel yet, but I think you will. It is so empty and quiet without them once you've had one. I lost a lovely lutino cockatiel to cancer after having her in my life for almost 13 years. It took a while, but I did get another cockatiel. I will never forget Meshach, but I love Bennie just as much.


----------

